# Ant or Termite?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.thespruce.com/difference-between-ants-and-termites-2656329


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't see the elbowed antenna, but its got a pinched waist. I would sooner say it looks more like an ant.


----------

